# Emergency!!!!!!!!!!?



## Bhanu (Jan 6, 2016)

Hi. I am new to this website but I am sure that somebody will answer soon. I bought a pair of pigeons. Female laid one egg and ran away. Now the pigeon is taking care of egg alone. He is not eating or drinking. Please tell me what to do soon


----------



## Bhanu (Jan 6, 2016)

Pls reply soon . My pigeon is starving


----------



## wiggles and puddles (Sep 3, 2015)

Usually they will leave the egg for a bit for seed and water. Do you have a loft situation? Is this bird separated from the rest of the flock? Was he eating and drinking well before hand? Any signs of sickness? My only thought would be to sequester this bird and the egg to separate quarters of the loft and provide seed and water closer to the nesting area. He may abandon the egg from so much change but if you feel your bird is starving you may have to choose to save your bird over the egg. That is your decision alone. If he is still not eating after that your problem may not be related to having to sit on the egg. Pictures of your bird and environment would help, along with what you feed him, and his overall behavior before and after this change in not wanting to eat or drink.


----------



## Bhanu (Jan 6, 2016)

I think a cat ate her because she can't fly. We live on 3rd floor. She usually sits on the railing. I think thant she fell of from there. My pigeon ate and deank before she went.
I am worried. They live in a kennel style cage with enough space for 5 pigeons. They were very happy before but after Lucy(my female pigeon) went, he is very upset


----------



## Bhanu (Jan 6, 2016)

Bruce(male pigeon), Lucy's(female pigeon) mate is upset because a cat ate Lucy


----------



## wiggles and puddles (Sep 3, 2015)

He is depressed, pigeons often mate for life. I have indoor pigeons, so I understand how the special requirements it takes to keep them inside, and it can be difficult. Here is what I would recommend, in addition to the things that would help that I already listed. 1. You need to make sure you keep your pigeons safe inside. If you keep them as indoor pets, you need to make sure they can't get out, and nothing can get in to harm them. 2. Make sure they get lots of play time around the house. 3. Try to get a bird style cage, as kennels are a bit dark and pigeons love to look around and be near light. 4. Pigeons are very social so make sure that you interact with them often, or they will get depressed especially if they don't have a mate. To start with I would let your male have the run of the house if it is safe, and let him be near you. If he is still not eating after that you may have to force fee but I would start off this way. Make sure he knows where his seed and water is, but remember to make it safe for him.


----------



## Bhanu (Jan 6, 2016)

What shoud i do. Should I bring a new female


----------



## Bhanu (Jan 6, 2016)

I am new to keep birds as pets


----------



## wiggles and puddles (Sep 3, 2015)

A new mate would be good for him yes, but there has been a lot of change already. I would get a cage set up for birds, not so much kennel style but one that can provide lots of light. Remember that just because you can have more birds in one cage does not mean you should. Plus having more then one male in tight quarters could be problematic. I would get him a new mate, but only you can decide when the best time for that would be.


----------



## wiggles and puddles (Sep 3, 2015)

What do you feed him?


----------



## Bhanu (Jan 6, 2016)

It has grids on 3 sides to provide sufficient light and air. My apartment is big. There are only Lucy and Bruce in the cage.


----------



## wiggles and puddles (Sep 3, 2015)

I am on your page to instant message. Might be faster to talk there.


----------



## Bhanu (Jan 6, 2016)

I feed them mix of wheat and pearl millet. Sometimes sweet corn thawed and green peas


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

When she laid the egg? If male is doing shift on the egg, he probably is not eating and drinking because the female is nowhere for her turn and to release him for food. 
If the egg is not incubated for more than three days, just toss it and he will start eating and drinking in some time. 
Let us know when the egg was laid? 
The male may abandon the egg soon tired of sitting on it alone.


----------



## Bhanu (Jan 6, 2016)

She laid egg around 4 days ago and yesterday she fell of from my balcony and i think a cat ate her


----------



## Bhanu (Jan 6, 2016)

Can i bring a new female for him


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Is this her first time she laid and didn't she lay the second egg? 
Were they both sitting on egg tightly and not leaving it alone? Means they were incubating it since they laid it?


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Bhanu said:


> Can i bring a new female for him


If you bring a new female for him, then too he will abandon the egg because the new female will not sit on this egg.


----------



## Bhanu (Jan 6, 2016)

She laid one egg. I bought them from a pet sore Abou 3 weeks ago so i don't know if she laid egg there. This was her 1st egg in my home. They sat on it day night leaving it for just a minute or 2 in 24 hours


----------



## Bhanu (Jan 6, 2016)

Ok. Thank you


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Then may be embryo formation is already started in that but most likely he will abandon it soon and the embryo might die most probably. 
You can check this egg with a flash light bringing it in a dark room and see if you notice any red veins in that. 
Google for candling pigeon/chicken egg and you will see how it looks like. 
If there is no embryo formation in that you may just discard the egg so your cock starts eating and drinking. 
When they are on eggs you don't let them be free because if they fly or are killed, the eggs /babies suffer.


----------



## Bhanu (Jan 6, 2016)

Ok. Thank you


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Just place the flash light against the egg wall in a dark room and look at the egg what it shows. You can even click a pic and post here what you see so we can guide you.


----------



## Bhanu (Jan 6, 2016)

I will post a pic as soon as i get home


----------

